
Ask HN: Covid-19 on Children - sdiq
Anyone with links about how children are faring with the new coronavirus? There is a lot of information about how the elderly and those with underlying conditions but none whatsoever that I can see about children. Are relatively health children able to withstand this new disease just like relatively healthy young adults? I know it is too early for evidence at this point. However, any leads would be appreciated.
======
sdiq
Since asking this question, I have been searching online and found the
following articles.

1:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S168411822...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1684118220300396)

2:
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/jmv.25740](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/jmv.25740)

3:
[https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/6/20-0301_article](https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/6/20-0301_article)

